# Forum Other Languages Romance languages Italian  Yay

## Darobat

Ciao!
Noi abiammo italiano un forum! 
Ok, enough trying to pretend I speak Italian.  But, yay!

----------


## Rounder22

yup.... Yay for a Italian forum..     ::   .. though no one is asking any italian questions yet lol except me..

----------

